# Primary DNS server online but not responding



## robertgraham (Oct 28, 2009)

The majority of the time the internet works perfectly but occasoinaly i get the "windows confirmed that the "primary dns server" is online, but is not responding to connection attempts at this time". When i get this message my xbox will also disconnect from xbox live. The problem fixes after many times of resetting the network adapter, but the problem will repair itself if it is left for roughly the same amount of time, this isnt a major problem but it is a massive inconvinience while watching a film or playing a game online. When this problem occurs i still have a good connectivity (3-5 bars) but it is local only. My first impression is that its a problem with the router, a new one has been ordered but with the postal strike has not yet arrived. Even if the problem is fixed by a new router it would be handy to know how to fix it for future refernece. I'm new here so im not sure what information i need to provide you with or how to get that information. Any help will be appreciated thanks.


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

Some things you can try here, listed in the order you should try them.


For wireless connections, remove all the stored wireless profiles and search for networks. You'll have to enter the encryption key again, which is sometimes the issue for connection problems.
For wireless connections, change the channel on the router, I like channels 1, 6, and 11 in the US.
For wireless connections, try moving either the wireless router/AP or the wireless computer. Even a couple of feet will sometimes make a big difference.
Update the network drivers (wired and wireless) on your computer to the latest available.
Update the firmware to the latest version available on the manufacturer's site.
Reset the router to factory defaults and reconfigure.

Many times these measures will resolve a lot of intermittent issues.


----------



## robertgraham (Oct 28, 2009)

Thanks for the quick response but reading your reply reminded me of how little i explained. I am using a wireless vista laptop, its a netgear router and i am also in the U.K. As silly as this sounds i don't know how to remove the stored profiles or how i would change the channels on the router and would 1,6 an 11 still be the best. Sorry if this is inconvenient.


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

Open *Network and Sharing Center*, select the link on the left *Manage wireless networks*. Select the network and click Remove on the menu bar above the display.

Channels are changed by accessing the router's web based configuration pages.


----------

